# I love old American barns.



## Mindful

Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America


----------



## Mindful

Andrew Wyeth is a favourite.


----------



## karpenter

_Barnwood Builders_ Is A Series You Might Enjoy
It's On The diy Channel

They Buy Old Barns & Cabins Slated For Demolition
And Use The Material For New Cabins People Want


----------



## xband

Mindful said:


> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America



My old barn burned down in 2002 and built antebellum.


----------



## Blues Man

I have a 200 year old barn on my property it was taken car of pretty well .

It's all pegged post and beam construction and the roof line is still straight as an arrow.  I re-roofed it a couple years ago and had to jack up the ass end quite a bit.

I'm currently finishing a pool room and bar on the second floor


----------



## Mindful

Blues Man said:


> I have a 200 year old barn on my property it was taken car of pretty well .
> 
> It's all pegged post and beam construction and the roof line is still straight as an arrow.  I re-roofed it a couple years ago and had to jack up the ass end quite a bit.
> 
> I'm currently finishing a pool room and bar on the second floor



I like to see them looking faded and run down. A recent road trip through Pennsylvania was a visual delight for me.


----------



## sparky

I live in a barn
~S~


----------



## xband

Blues Man said:


> I have a 200 year old barn on my property it was taken car of pretty well .
> 
> It's all pegged post and beam construction and the roof line is still straight as an arrow.  I re-roofed it a couple years ago and had to jack up the ass end quite a bit.
> 
> I'm currently finishing a pool room and bar on the second floor



I assume you do the punch out work aka turn key for your Man Cave.


----------



## Erinwltr

I could go on and on about your OP.  Wonderful, thank you. 

South Boulder Barn by Anne Gifford


----------



## Mindful

I'd love to sit in a field and paint them. I'm so fascinated by them.


----------



## Mindful

Erinwltr said:


> I could go on and on about your OP.  Wonderful, thank you.
> 
> South Boulder Barn by Anne Gifford



A lovely one.


----------



## Dalia

Beautiful Old Barn  jeanniepaul  Flickr


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> View attachment 280506
> Beautiful Old Barn  jeanniepaul  Flickr



Oh yes! Lovely one.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Mindful said:


> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America


Agree. Just took this Saturday.


----------



## Mindful

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Just took this Saturday.
> View attachment 280508
Click to expand...


That's a beauty. Where is it?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

From where I use to live...


----------



## Ridgerunner

This particular barn has a very sad story attached to it...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Mindful said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Just took this Saturday.
> View attachment 280508
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a beauty. Where is it?
Click to expand...

What was the town of Forks of Buffalo, Virginia. This and the barn are all that remain. Tons of old barns here.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Virginia is a great place for old barns.


----------



## Mindful

Weatherman2020 said:


> Virginia is a great place for old barns. View attachment 280521



Yes, I've seen them. I stay in that state a few months of every year.

But I need to go more south.


----------



## Dalia

06-5-14_kbp_020_master.jpg | Kurt Budliger Photography


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Grumblenuts

sparky said:


> I live in a barn
> ~S~


Me too. Always leaving the door open!

They don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Mindful

Dalia. Great pictures.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Illinois.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Parke County, Indiana


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America


Thank you for sharing such a wonderful link and for inspiring everyone else to share pictures of barns they found beautiful. Such lovely and energizing snippets in time.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ridgerunner said:


> This particular barn has a very sad story attached to it...



Not one person has asked what the sad story is?...


----------



## beautress

Ridgerunner said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This particular barn has a very sad story attached to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one person has asked what the sad story is?...
Click to expand...

OK, I'll ask.

What happened to the barn? It must've been an amazing piece of architecture when it was brand new.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Well it wasn't the barn that had a sad ending... It was a farmhand... Apparently he was working up into the wee hours as farmers are known to do and didn't make it through the nite… The authorities come to the conclusion that he ran himself to death... Everyone asked why did he run himself to death? Sherriff said the only logical thing was he was looking for a corner to take a leak in...   ...

Don't forget to tip your waitress's...


----------



## Ridgerunner

When I was a wee lad every time we drove bye a round barn my dear old Dad would tell a version of this story...   May he rest in peace...


----------



## beautress

Ridgerunner said:


> Well it wasn't the barn that had a sad ending... It was a farmhand... Apparently he was working up into the wee hours as farmers are known to do and didn't make it through the nite… The authorities come to the conclusion that he ran himself to death... Everyone asked why did he run himself to death? Sherriff said the only logical thing was he was looking for a corner to take a leak in...   ...
> 
> Don't forget to tip your waitress's...


Oh.


----------



## Ridgerunner

*And it was good...*


----------



## Mindful

Meanwhile; In the barn.


----------



## beautress




----------



## beautress

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## fncceo

I love what happens in old, American barns...


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America


The old Dutch style barns are quite distinctive but I don't particularly take to them. 




I like the look of these better...just a personal preference.






Greg


----------



## toobfreak




----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> I love what happens in old, American barns...



Did you ever read The Go Between?

About what happens in an old English barn.

Actually, it was the hay loft.


----------



## my2¢

toobfreak said:


> View attachment 310235 View attachment 310236 View attachment 310237 View attachment 310238 View attachment 310239



That captures my thoughts on old barns from my days growing up in Ohio. 

I wonder if folks still say, _" _Were you born in a barn" in response to a certain forgetful action?


----------



## fncceo

my2¢ said:


> _" _Were you born in a barn"



_*"As a matter of fact, yes!"*_


----------



## Mindful

*The English Barn in the New World | madisonbarns*


The English Barn in the New World


The English barn went out of favor after 1830, in part because they were seen as too small, inefficient and old-fashioned. Instead, the most popular 19th century New England barnbecame the gable roofed barn with the main door located on the gable end instead of in the side wall.


----------



## Mindful

A barn in Ireland.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Shawnee_b

Mindful said:


> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America



Oh my. Try Kentucky, we call them "lazy barns" here. Beautiful


----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


> Beautiful Old Barns Paintings | Fine Art America


Have you ever driven through the Kentucky horse farm country ?
You see people stopping to take pictures all the time.

Not sure where this is.


----------



## the other mike

Ridgerunner said:


>



That's a cool place.


----------



## the other mike

Been on this a few times.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Not a barn, but a all important corn crib... To those that understand just how hard farmers worked back then...


----------



## MarathonMike

I grew up in Maryland. If you drove out from the cities a few miles you'd see barns like this everywhere, mostly tobacco barns.


----------

